

Show HN: GitHub Pages server deletes content from plaintext files while serving - soapdog
https://github.com/soapdog/does-github-has-a-bug-with-file-serving

======
fiatjaf
This is because of Jekyll.

Put a `.nojekyll` file in the root of your gh-pages branch.

